
The underground skate scene of ‘90s Brooklyn - bdcook
https://www.huckmag.com/art-and-culture/photography-2/the-underground-skate-scene-of-90s-brooklyn/
======
jmkd
An earlier version of this article (yesterday) repeatedly referred to these
participants as skateboarders; a mistake exposing the writer's general
ignorance and the publisher's disinterest.

For Huck, street culture is a single concept to exploit for advertisers.

------
nyolfen
reminds me of the film 'kids'. good on the photographer for sharing the
royalties.

~~~
justinator
There weren't many inline skaters in Kids. The only one I remember was the one
in the background of a scene, that tripped and fell, before all the
skateboarders beat up the random guy walking. This was right after many of the
characters verbally assaulted a gay couple.

So maybe not a lot like Kids.

------
theartfuldodger
I skated those streets at that time. Very cool to be reminded.

Wish there was one of the banks though

